# Spare wheel carrier for Swift



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a 2008 Swift Sundance 530LP. I today telephoned Swift to ask if a spare wheel carrier could be fitted, simple question as one is fitted to current model. They were unhelpful saying I would have to ask Fiat, which I then did. Fiat say they do not know as it depends on where Swift have fitted their water tanks etc, not unreasonable I think. Telephoned Spinney Motorhomes where van came from, they did not have a clue so here I am the poor bloody customer stuck in the middle as usual. Does anyone on here have any idea or does Swift still monitor forum, if so does anyone at Swift have a clue, because the women in customer services does not and was unwilling to try and find out.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I fitted a spare wheel on my 2008 Swift Bolero. If you lie under the back of the van you may be able to see where the standard Fiat spare would normally fit. I was lucky and there was no water tank mounted in the way. I did have to relocated one of the waste pipes but that was all.

There are a number of threads on here relating to fitting the spare and the bits required. I lifted this photo from an earlier thread which may help. Basically it's a winch that winds the spare up to the underside of the body.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Save yourself the money and find a space to fit the spare inside instead.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

philoaks said:


> I fitted a spare wheel on my 2008 Swift Bolero. If you lie under the back of the van you may be able to see where the standard Fiat spare would normally fit. I was lucky and there was no water tank mounted in the way. I did have to relocated one of the waste pipes but that was all.
> 
> There are a number of threads on here relating to fitting the spare and the bits required. I lifted this photo from an earlier thread which may help. Basically it's a winch that winds the spare up to the underside of the body.


OK philoaks, thanks for that. Did you have to make any modifications to get at the winding down bit.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

short-stick said:


> Save yourself the money and find a space to fit the spare inside instead.


Wish I could but where?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

rupert1 said:


> OK philoaks, thanks for that. Did you have to make any modifications to get at the winding down bit.


Not really. The part consists of the "winch" bit that bolts to the underside of the van, directly about the centre of the spare wheel. The actual winder mechanism is mounted at the edge of the chassis just behind the back wheel and is connected to the winch by a flexible shrouded cable.

If you live anywhere near South Wales you're welcome to come and have a look at it. Either that or start crawling under every Fiat Ducato you see!

Phil


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

In fairness to Swift I have to say they have responded to my complaint and sent me confimation that a spare can be fitted without the need to re-route any pipes and given me a list of parts needed. This was a reply to an email I sent them and I still feel it is a pity that the original call to customers services was met with such a poor response.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I fitted a spare wheel under a sofa in the locker there. All I had to do was trim a vertical bracing strut a bit and the wheel dropped in nicely. Saved the £200 the bits cost for the outside gubbins.


----------

